# Calling all credit union members



## CU MembersVo (1 Nov 2009)

Hi

I am looking at setting up a new representative group called "CU Members Voice" to promote change in the credit union movement in Ireland in the best interests of all credit union members. I feel this is necessary for the following reasons (list not exhaustive):
1. The "common bond" system means that you can only join a credit union based on where you live or work and member service levels differ vastly from credit union to credit union. This should be changed.
2. The credit union governance structure is antiquated. Members must attend an AGM to exercise their vote. This should be changed to enable higher democratic participation
3. Credit Unions operate as independent organisations with massive duplication of expenses which is not in the best interests of members
4. Loan interest rates and dividend on savings vary from credit union to credit union - this means that some members have access to good products and others do not, depending on a members address or occupation
5. The credentials of credit union board directors varies greatly from credit union to credit union

The current governance model in credit unions will not or cannot address the issues above as individual Boards of Directors have no mandate to effect change outside of their own credit union. The main umbrella organisation for credit unions in Ireland, The Irish League of Credit Unions (ILCU) is run by a Board of Directors drawn from directors of individual credit unions who merely perpetuate the narrow interests of their own credit union resulting in a serious leadership deficit at national level.

I would be interested in the thoughts of other credit union members on the issues outlined above and the merits of setting up a new representative group


----------



## Complainer (1 Nov 2009)

Any idea as to what solutions you are proposing?


----------



## kaplan (1 Nov 2009)

@CU MembersVo

Have a gander at this blog [broken link removed]. There's nothing stopping you from starting a thread - maybe the administrator will create a forum for credit union matters - could be timely given that credit unions will start publishing their accounts soon. 

Kaplan


----------



## sparkeee (2 Nov 2009)

sounds like a bank.


----------



## pudds (18 Nov 2009)

Waterford CU have issued a press release about postponed November agm due to new regulations and fact they won't be paying any dividend this year.

I have 10k in a 3yr a/c with them so think it's time to shift, at least Savings bonds would give me 3.2% dirt free return if the country doesn't go belly up


----------

